# iPad completely unresponsive



## navneeta1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey everyone,
My iPad was jailbroken tethered, and after a while, it wouldn't connect to the computer. So I went about restoring data and settings via the setting menu. After that, the iPad was stuck on this white loading circle, and didn't seem to be restoring, and I had it like that on charging for two weeks. I thought it was stupid so I disconnected it. I have tried putting it into DFU mode and connecting it, and restore mode, but it still isn't getting recognised in iTunes. What do I do?


----------



## ssomeonelikeyou (Jan 16, 2012)

You have the spinning circle or death. If it is not booting up via DFU mode then you should try downloading tiny umbrella and then un installing and reinstalling iTunes.


----------



## navneeta1 (Jan 5, 2012)

What's tiny umbrella, and how do I use it to fix my iPad? Please provide in-depth steps,


----------

